# TiVo HD Forum



## The Video Guru (Nov 12, 2007)

As the TiVo HD has special interests than the series 3, how about it's own forum?


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

The Video Guru said:


> As the TiVo HD has special interests than the series 3, how about it's own forum?


Or at least rename the Series 3 forum, so newbies don't waste lotsa time trying to find the Tivo HD forum.


----------

